# Edgefest - Toronto August 16



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I Mother Earth
Sloan
Our Lady Peace
Eve 6


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I Mother Earth
> Sloan
> Our Lady Peace
> Eve 6


Can you say 90s boys and girls?


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> Can you say 90s boys and girls?


Ha! My first thought too was...sounds like the lineup when it used to be in the alley behind the radio station!


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Eve 6 still play together? Very 90s heavy lineup for sure. Come on Limblifter reunion!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Very limited budget perhaps


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2014)

Who fronts IME now?

Also, you guys realize this is pretty much a Classic Rock show, right? _We're that old now._


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

This lineup is giving me bad memories of an Edgefest in Ottawa in the mid 90s. But to be fair I'd seen the Rush "Test For Echo" show the night before in Montreal, so perhaps my bar was set unrealistically high in terms of sound (it was halfway through the OLP show before somebody amembered to mike the snare) & musicianship.

- - - Updated - - -



iaresee said:


> Who fronts IME now?


That awful Ottawa Edgefest I saw had Edwin......after he'd quit the band.....but then returned to fulfill his contractual obligation..... in terms of going through the motions it was into ZZ Top spin the fuzzy guitars territory.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

iaresee said:


> Who fronts IME now?
> 
> Also, you guys realize this is pretty much a Classic Rock show, right? _We're that old now._


This dude


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Didn't see it in the thread - but thought I'd point out that this is at Echo Beach, not at the Amphitheatre (although it's close to it).

Last time I was there, the washrooms were of the porta-potty variety and lacking in numbers (certainly not more than a dozen of them in total). Think I heard the max for the place is 5,000 people. You do the math if you're planning on hitting an all-day show there...


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2014)

fretboard said:


> Didn't see it in the thread - but thought I'd point out that this is at Echo Beach, not at the Amphitheatre (although it's close to it).
> 
> Last time I was there, the washrooms were of the porta-potty variety and lacking in numbers (certainly not more than a dozen of them in total). Think I heard the max for the place is 5,000 people. You do the math if you're planning on hitting an all-day show there...


Wow, that's a smaller venue. And also not easily blocked from a non-paying crowd -- you can hang around and catch the show for free essentially if you don't mind a bad sight line. Though I do like where it's located. Has that waterfront magic to it you don't get at the Ampitheater IMO. And you can hum Martha and the Muffins while you're there...


----------

